# Split Screen



## Invisigoth247 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello. I am encountering a very strange problem. My monitor on my laptop is displaying horizontal split screen, where both sections display the same thing.

I have looked everywhere in settings that I know that could possibly make it go back to normal but I can't see anything about a split screen.

Also, I am running on vga graphics instead of my graphics card because the drivers fail to work and everytime I try to update the driver I get a bsod on reboot. My graphics card is a 8600m gs. 

I am thinking the graphics card is bad thats why the drivers don't seem to work. But my main problem is this split screen. Any ideas on what is causing that?

My OS is Vista Ultimate 64bit and the laptop is custom built from Cyberpower.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you get the split screen with vga.sys?

Install the latest NVIDIA drivers - 

http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook_winvista_win7_x64_186.81_whql.html

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Invisigoth247 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think it is. Its running on VGA right now.

I tried to install the nvidia drivers and everytime I do when I reboot I get a BSOD so I am thinking maybe the graphics card is bad.

I can deal with it running on VGA I just can't stand this split screen.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What is the bugcheck on the BSOD... 0x????????


----------



## Invisigoth247 (Apr 2, 2009)

The memory dump went by to fast for me to see anything.

However, I fixed the split screen problem. It was running on the original driver for the graphics card. So I disabled it and uninstalled it. Then I restarted the computer and when it came back up the split screen was gone. I checked the device manager and now it is running on standard vga graphics.

So then I tried to install the graphics card driver that you posted and it said "Nvidia setup program could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Setup will now exit"


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

If you could, please follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## Invisigoth247 (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is the report.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah, a new bugcheck finally! This one's bugcheck 116. Three of the dumps had this bugcheck with everything the same, including the driver at fault (nvlddmkm.sys). The dump is here:


```
Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+af70
fffffa60`02415f70 ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`06062a08 fffffa60`02277398 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`07f51430 fffffa60`02415f70 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`06062a10 fffffa60`022771cb : fffffa60`02415f70 fffffa80`07f51430 fffffa80`07d5a540 fffffa80`07f51430 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffffa60`06062a50 fffffa60`02231d8a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07d5a540 00000000`00001e18 : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x16f
fffffa60`06062a90 fffffa60`022f22a3 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000002 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x312
fffffa60`06062b40 fffffa60`022f0ea5 : fffffa80`07d5a540 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`00001e18 fffffa80`07d5a540 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x7b
fffffa60`06062b70 fffffa60`022360f8 : ffffffff`ff676980 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x199
fffffa60`06062bf0 fffffa60`022f0cc5 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000000f 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`07d5a540 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x398
fffffa60`06062d10 fffff800`02493fd3 : fffffa80`07d55bb0 fffff800`02269947 fffffa60`005e4060 fffffa80`03c8e301 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x95
fffffa60`06062d50 fffff800`022a9816 : fffffa60`005ec180 fffffa80`07d55bb0 fffffa60`005f5d40 00000000`00000001 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`06062d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+af70
fffffa60`02415f70 ??              ???

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+af70

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  471efa01

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm nvlddmkm
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0240b000 fffffa60`02d45a00   nvlddmkm T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: nvlddmkm.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys
    Image name: nvlddmkm.sys
    Timestamp:        Wed Oct 24 03:53:37 2007 (471EFA01)
    CheckSum:         00945FEA
    ImageSize:        0093AA00
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
```
Nvlddmkm.sys is a video driver. I'm assuming you have an NVIDIA graphics card? 

Something really strange, though: When I tried to open the other three dumps, I got an error saying that it failed to open because they were "corrupt or in a format not understood by the debugger", but its bugcheck was 0XC000011E. Another new one.

First thing you should do is uninstall and reinstall those drivers. To uninstall: First, make sure that you get the correct drivers from the NVIDIA website. Then, click *Start*>right-click *Computer*, select *Manage*. In the left-hand pane, click *Device Manager* and expand the *Display Adapters* group. Right-click>*Uninstall*.


----------



## Invisigoth247 (Apr 2, 2009)

Right now it is running on VGA graphics. Do I disable those and then try to install the drivers? If so I have tried that and every time I do I get an error message saying Nvidia setup cannot find a hardware device for the drivers and will close.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

NO... the legacy drivers stay. VGA.sys is used during situations like the present where your dirver is not loading and when Vista prevents it from loading - like in SAFMODE.

It sounds like it may be time to look at the video adapter itself.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Dr33k3gmo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Invisigoth247,

I'm having exactly the same problem!
I have an Acer laptop with a nvidia GeForce 8600M GS...
A million people told me to update drivers and many tried to solve it but nothing seems to work for us...

I know a *temporary solution* for this but it's quite weird!
When my laptop boots in splitscreen, I quickly press F2.
Then, if I push a bit on the place where my videocard is located in my laptop, I see some green lines moving or disappearing in my screen.
Then I say Save and Exit changes and it boots perfectly...

sometimes downgrading drivers and installing BETA drivers work for some weeks...

Hope there will be a real fix soon for this nvlddmkm.sys error and I hope I helped you a bit!


----------

